
Tarpé Mills, 1940s comic writer, and her feisty superhero Miss Fury - oska
https://theconversation.com/hidden-women-of-history-tarpe-mills-1940s-comic-writer-and-her-feisty-superhero-miss-fury-110179
======
Animats
There's a revival. A new comic book.[1]

Somewhere, somebody has to be thinking about a movie.

[1]
[https://www.dynamite.com/htmlfiles/viewProduct.html?PRO=C725...](https://www.dynamite.com/htmlfiles/viewProduct.html?PRO=C72513020398400111)

~~~
sametmax
I was going to say that it would be too similar to catwoman, but hey, comics
are derivative by nature, it's not a real problem.

